#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nach Steissbeinfistel-OP mehr miss- als behandelt worden >

## Pascal

Hallo, 
ich wurde am 08/05/09 wegen einer Steissbeinfistel operiert, diese war weder eitrig noch entzündet, vielmehr war es nur ein Fistelgang somit konnte die Wunde mit einer primären Naht geschlossen werden, genau so wie ich es mir wünschte. 
Nun gut, die OP verlief prima, hatte keinerlei Probleme. Nach einer Woche hatte ich einen enormen Druckschmerz am Steissbeinknochen, der Arzt der mich operierte ( assistierte ) untersuchte mich und vermutete einen Bluterguss und sagte wir warten da nochmals einen Tag ab, gesagt getan. 
Am folgenden Tag wurden die Schmerzen immer stärker, ich bin also wieder ins Krankenhaus, diesmal war eine Ärztin da, mit dieser fing mein Leid auch gleich an...  
Sie sah da keinerlei Handlungsbedarf wegen dem Bluterguss, ich solle mal Schmerzmittel nehmen das würde dann schon irgendwann aufhören - tolle Aussage. 
Dann sagte Sie, dass Sie nun die Fäden zieht ( nach 8 Tagen ), ich widersprach ihr mehrmals da in dem OP-Bericht den ich bekam drin stand, dass die Fäden nach 14-16 Tagen zu ziehen sind, habe ihr das auch mehr als deutlich gesagt und bedenken geäußert, dass die Wunde reissen kann. Ihre Antwort war, dass Sie eine erfahren Ärztin ist und weiss was sie tut und außerdem wäre das Steissbein spannungsfrei und nicht so sehr belastet - aha prima dachte ich... 
Am Abend wurde es mit den Schmerzen schlimmer, ich wartete also bis die Dame nicht mehr im Dienst ist und bin nochmals ins Krankenhaus gefahren, der Arzt vom Vortag war wieder da und hat dann das Blut aus dem Bluterguss ablaufen lassen was direkt den Schmerz auch gelindert hatte. Alles schön und gut - dachte ich. 
Am nächsten Tag setzte ich mich auf die Toilette - und auf einmal ist mir die komplette Wunde von unten bis oben aufgerissen und es ist ein ordentlicher Schwall Blut aus der Wunde gekommen... 
Ich also wieder ins Krankenhaus, natürlich, wie soll es anders sein war die nette Ärztin da, die mich nachdem sie gesehen hat das die Wunde aufgerissen war und ich sie darauf ansprach das es vllt. doch etwas früh war mit dem Fäden ziehen dermaßen zusammen geschissen hat, dass ich selbst dran Schuld sei an dem Bluterguss und auch das die Wunde aufgerissen ist, dass hätte nichts mit dem Fäden ziehen zu tun, da sie eine erfahrene Ärztin ist. ( Assistenzärztin ) 
Als Dankeschön hat sie mir nochmal mit Ihrem Finger schön fest in die Wunde gedrückt, eine Kompresse auf die offene Wunde gelegt, ein Pflaster aufgeklebt und gesagt, dass ich das täglich spülen soll und in 2-3 Tagen wieder kommen soll.... 
Nun gut, ich also direkt ins nächste Krankenhaus gefahren in die Notaufnahme und habe mich erstmal richtig versorgen lassen, die Wunde wurde komplett gereinigt tamponiert und ordentlich verschlossen. 
Am nächsten Morgen habe ich mich natürlich direkt telefonisch bei dem Chefarzt der Klinik über das Verhalten der Kollegin beschwert, dieser antwortete sehr nüchtern, dass so eine Wunde auch nach 3 Wochen noch reissen kann und das die halt aus einer Uniklinik kommt und meint sie sei Gott - so wären die da alle. - Unfassbar. 
Mittags hatte ich enorme Schmerzen und bin zu dem besagten Chefarzt gefahren, der der Meinung war das die Wunde gut aussieht und das man seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr tamponiert, so eine Wunde zieht man sich täglich selbst auf und spült die mit Wasser aus. - Nunja wenn ich mich im Internet umsehe ich die Tamponagengeschichte aber relativ oft in Gebrauch... 
Gut, mich hat das Vertrauen in die Klinik bzw. in die Ärzte verlassen, somit suchte ich mir einen niedergelassenen Chirurgen, dem erzählte ich alles, der schüttelte nur noch mit dem Kopf...  
Er hat die Wunde nun mit 3 Stichen zur Hälfte zugemacht und unten wird täglich tamponiert. - Laut seiner Aussage war das Fäden ziehen wohl zu früh. 
Kann ich als Alternative für das Büdinger Krankenhaus nur empfehlen ---> Dr. Schlehuber | ZAC - ZentrumAmbulanteChirurgie  *So nun meine Fragen an das med. Personal hier: 
1. Was mach ich wegen dem Verhalten der Ärztin?  Ärztekammer? Anwalt? 
2. Ist tamponieren richtig oder falsch? mehrmaliges Ausspülen und somit mehrmals öffnen sinnvoller?  
3. War es zu früh die Fäden zu ziehen? Oder machen das Ärzte "frei Schnauze"? Bzw. für was dann ein OP-Bericht? 
Grüße Pascal*

----------


## Purzel 1

Ich glaube, daß die Wunde unter der Naht warscheinlich nicht abgeheilt wäre. Solche Nähte sehen dann von außen gut aus, und darunter ist nichts abgeheilt sondern Blut oder manchmal auch Eiter. Als ich soetwas das erste mal sah, war ich auch schockiert. Die Fäden wurden von einem sehr erfahrenen Arzt damals gezogen,- die Naht sah für mich als Anfänger gut aus, und als er die Naht eröffnete, war ich als zuschauende Schülerin auch erst einmal perplex. Soetwas nennt man "Sekundärheilung". Ist mir 1983 mit meinem Dammschnitt passiert. Der Fehler ist wohl, daß Deine Ärztin nicht bemerkt hat, daß die Wundhöhle nicht zu , sondern gefüllt ist. Solche Wunden werden täglich gespült und müssen dann von innen nach außen zuwachsen. Wir tamponieren auch nicht, sondern legen Leukasekegel ein. Eine Operationswunde wird häufig in mehreren Schichten genäht und nur die äußeren Nylon-Fäden werden gezogen. Dh. so ein Loch dürfte durch das Ziehen der äußeren Fäden eigentlich nicht unbedingt entstehen. Daß die Dame Dich zusammengeschissen hat und daß sie meinte Du seist an dem Bluterguß selbst schuld würde ich mir nicht unbedingt gefallen lassen wollen. Daß die Wunde nicht abgeheilt ist, würde ich ihr weniger anlasten und im Ton hat sie sich sicherlich auch vergriffen. Wie wäre es mit einem Anschreiben an die Klinikleitung über den Ton und über die mangelnde Aufklärung die Dir wiederfahren ist ? 
Bei einer Steißbeinfistel ist eine Sekundärheilung nicht unbedingt unüblich und häufig sogar notwendig. Ich denke, daß die Op Aufklärungen leider immer etwas lückenhaft sind, und daß dem Patienten zu häufig vorgemacht wird, so eine Op sei ein " Spaziergang".  Würde man vorher genauestens informiert sein, daß es zb. bei 20 % zu Komplikationen kommen kann, dann wäre man nicht so entsetzt. Schau mal hier. CLick
Man geht also davon aus,- daß man operiert wird und danach ist alles okay. So wird einem das häufig ja auch vor der OP geschildert. Es handelt sich bei Ärzten eben nicht um Götter. Der liebe Gott muß bei der Wundheilung schon noch seine Finger selbst im Spiel haben. Nach meiner Op ( ich wurde zwar auf Risiken hingewiesen),-mußte ich auch erst einmal forschen, ob die Ergebnisse so okay sind und realistisch, die ich erhielt. Ich hab nur einen Arzt gefunden, der so aufklärt, daß man nachvollziehen kann, daß die Beschwerden eben nicht weg sein müssen, und warum sich das Operationsrisiko trotzdem lohnt. Daß Ärzte dann ärgerlich werden und auf den Patienten schimpfen, wenn man postoperativ Probleme hat, muß eigentlich nicht sein. In der Op- Einwilligung wirst Du auf Wundheilungsstörungen sicherlich hingewiesen worden sein. Das passiert aber meist nur am Rande und so, daß man meint, es handele sich um eine geringe Prozentzahl und das würde einem sicherlich nicht passieren, weil es so nebensächlich ist. 
Ich wundere mich bei manchen Op- Aufklärungen, die ich höre, wie der Patient das nun verstehen sollte, was ihm da erzählt wurde. Viele meinen nachher wirklich es handele sich um Kleinigkeiten, die da operiert werden, die dann rasch wieder hergestellt sind. Dabei denke ich immer wieder: " O,-Oh!"
Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung Purzel

----------


## Pascal

Also da nur ein Fistelgang vorhanden war und keinerlei Entzündungen und Eiter konnte man die Wunde zunähen, was im Normalfall auch zum Erfolg führt. 
Auch jetzt ist da weder Eiter noch eine Entzündung. 
Die Wunde war absolut reizlos und hat sich sehr gut entwickelt, ich hatte keinerlei Schmerzen an der Narbe selbst, lediglich am Steissbeinknochen, wo keine Naht saß.  
Deshalb bin ich mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass die Wunde nicht hätte aufreissen können wenn man noch einige Tage mit dem Fäden ziehen gewartet hätte, auch wenn die Narbe reizlos ist und gut aussieht.

----------


## Purzel 1

Vielleicht hat ein Gefäß in die Wunde hineingeblutet, was den Bluterguß erklärt.  
Ich wünsche Dir, daß es rasch heilen wird. 
Mein Dammschnitt hat damals auch nicht geeitert,- war einfach offen. Es hat ca 2 Monate gedauert, bis der zu war.-  
Aber wenn Du meinst, es könnte etwas schief gelaufen sein, würde ich erst nach einem Gutachter bei der Krankenkasse fragen, bevor ich mich auf einen langen Rechtsstreit einlassen würde. Die Hautnaht kann ja nicht alles gewesen sein, was die Wunde zuhielt.  Click Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## Pascal

> Vielleicht hat ein Gefäß in die Wunde hineingeblutet, was den Bluterguß erklärt.

 Wie gesagt sicherlich hat da was geblutet, aber das war nicht ausschlaggebend für den Aufriss und hat schon garnicht das Fäden ziehen erfordert.   

> Aber wenn Du meinst, es könnte etwas schief gelaufen sein, würde ich erst nach einem Gutachter bei der Krankenkasse fragen, bevor ich mich auf einen langen Rechtsstreit einlassen würde.

 Nunja, da ist mir Zeit und Geld egal. Ich zahle soviel Geld jeden Monat an die Krankenkasse und war die letzten 10 Jahre vllt. 2x beim Arzt wegen einer Grippe. - Da kann man doch erwarten das man normal behandelt wird... 
Habe meinen Anwalt eingeschaltet und mit der Ärztekammer sowie der Krankenkasse bereits kontakt aufgenommen.   

> Die Hautnaht kann ja nicht alles gewesen sein, was die Wunde zuhielt.

 Ehm die Fäden haben die Wunde zugehalten sinnvollerweise, oder?  
Nachdem die weg waren, haben die auch nix mehr gehalten weshalb es zum aufreissen kam.

----------


## Pascal

Gibt es hier keinen Arzt der was zu dem frühzeitigen Fädenzug was sagen kann?

----------


## dreamchaser

Je nach Wunde und wie es aussieht, zieht man Fäden zwischen dem 7. und 14.postoperativen Tag.
Mehr wird dir keiner sagen können.

----------


## Pascal

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Aber in meinem Fall steht ja ganz klar im OP-Brief der an den Hausarzt geht: 
Fädenziehen nach 14-16 Tagen - dann ist es doch ein Fehler nach 8 Tagen die Fäden zu ziehen, wobei ich ganz klar und mehrfach meine Bedenken dazu geäußert habe.

----------


## ottelli

Hallo Pascal,
auch ich hatte eine Steißbeinfistel, die dringend, wegen Fieber, operiert werden musste.
Nach der OP wurde die Wunde nicht geschlossen, sondern ledigl. tamponiert.
Eine Woche durfte mein Hausarzt das Tamponieren übernehmen.
Danach machte ich tägl. 2x Sitzbäder mit Kamillenextrakt und legte ledigl. eine Mull-Kompresse auf die Wunde.
Hilfreich waren die Netzhöschen, die die Kompresse schön fixierten.
Die Erklärung vom Chirurgen, warum er die Wunde nicht nähen wollte, war, dass bei einer Fistel immer ein entzündlicher Hintergrund vorläge und die Ursachen zur entstehung einer Fistel oft nicht zu erkennen sei.
Nach 4-5 Wochen war die Wunde, von innen nach außen, schön zugewachsen.
Meine Arbeit konnte ich nach einer Woche wieder aufnehmen.
U.U. ist diese Methode der Wundbehandlung veraltet, aber, nach meinen Recherchen und durch Beiträge im "Bauchredner" belegt.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und Kopf hoch!
ottelli

----------

